# Alternative uses for Roaches?



## BleedsGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone know of any alternative uses for roaches? I have a shit load like 4 quart jars full. Anyone have any alternative ways to use them? I imagine not good for medibles. Is there anything they are good for besides roach joints?


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 29, 2013)

use scissors to cut off the burnt part... unroll it and dump all the weed into a clean container... mix in some fresh shake...
viola- Monster mix! Better than schwag, not as good as fresh... but great in a pinch-especially for 'spur of the moment' parties!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

When I was younger I did generational joints to see how high up I could get. Smoke a bunch of joints, use the roaches to roll the next joing (2nd generation). Get a bunch of 2nd generation roaches and roll those up (3rd generation) and on and on. They taste like shit, but it was fun lol I made it to 7!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

Smoke it and get rid of it.


----------



## flupped uck (Mar 29, 2013)

I bought a cheap(inexpensive) acrylic bong to use up my old roaches.It helps on the taste and you get medicated to "be jeesus".That smoke works/worked great on my herniated disc pain.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 29, 2013)

so gross. throw that shit away.
If you are really bored you could make qwiso or bho out of it. And then winterize that. And then clean it with a brine solution. 
then and only then would it be acceptable to smoke.
see http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/ for instructions.


----------

